# Pallet Toe-pincher Coffin: Tutorial



## Dead cat

How did you get the lid to slam? I have a split top casket that i pull behind my hearse and i tried to get the lid to slam useing a windshield wiper motor. It worked but was unreliable and eventually quit working. A friend came up with the idea of useing a winch motor to power it and that is my next step.


----------

